# Supersnow x Hypo



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Mack snows and normals? :?:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm

well super mack = all macks, hypo = 50/50 hypo/normal

so maybe something like 40% macks, 30% hypo 30% normal?? im usnure would be good to know!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

50% hypo mack snows, and 50% normal mack snows!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

funky1 said:


> 50% hypo mack snows, and 50% normal mack snows!


 yes...because there is such a thing as a hypo mack snow...


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

luke123 said:


> yes...because there is such a thing as a hypo mack snow...


 yes...aka a creamsicle, although its mostly in the 2nd+ generation


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Hyop mack snow?

What is a mack ghost again?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What does a hypo snow look like? - a super hypo super snow would be cool!!!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Mujician said:


> What does a hypo snow look like? - a super hypo super snow would be cool!!!


 so then whats the point if theres no spots:?


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

3 month old one...pic taken from www.bigyellowgecko.com













adult taken from capitalcitygeckos.com


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mujician said:


> A super hypo super snow would be cool!!!


Sadly this looks like it never going to happen.The super snow is more dominant than the hypo influance.Quite a few people a tride getting a super snow hypo from a mack snow hypo X mack snow hypo breeding and to date it's been standed super snows all the way.Areally white bodyed leo.With a spotted head and tail would be neat though.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Super snow X hypo of type = ROUGHTLY 50%Mack snow,50%Mack snow hypo of type.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

herp boy said:


> yes...aka a creamsicle, although its mostly in the 2nd+ generation


A cream is't really the amount of gen's.As there just MACK SNOW-super hypo tangerine.So if there MACK SNOW + SUPER HYPO + influanced by TANGERINE that = a creamsicle.So if you buy a Mack snow hypo and a really good Super hypo tangerine carrottail baldy you will IMO get cream's from such a breeding.That's one gen from these leo being in your hands.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

gazz said:


> Sadly this looks like it never going to happen.The super snow is more dominant than the hypo influance.Quite a few people a tride getting a super snow hypo from a mack snow hypo X mack snow hypo breeding and to date it's been standed super snows all the way.Areally white bodyed leo.With a spotted head and tail would be neat though.


I have a super hypo mack snow Baldy that was from a super mack snow tremper albino ghost(hypo) Male to a S.H.C.T.B female. She is female and has no spots atall I will post a picture in a minute.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

******* said:


> I have a super hypo mack snow Baldy that was from a super mack snow tremper albino ghost(hypo) Male to a S.H.C.T.B female. She is female and has no spots atall I will post a picture in a minute.


You may well have a Mack super hypo snow ofcourse these have been done over & over.However what i was refering to is a SUPER hypo SUPER snow(that's white with head spots/no body spots/tail spots/black eyes).No one as of yet have bred a hypo super snow let alone a super hypo super snow.A super snow like the patternless and blizzard can carry hypo by not showing it.But super snow,blizzard,patternless are morph dominant over the hypo look stopping them expessing hypo but that donen't mean they can't pass it on ofcourse.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

gazz said:


> You may well have a Mack super hypo snow ofcourse these have been done over & over.However what i was refering to is a SUPER hypo SUPER snow(that's white with head spots/no body spots/tail spots/black eyes).No one as of yet have bred a hypo super snow let alone a super hypo super snow.A super snow like the patternless and blizzard can carry hypo by not snowing it.But super snow,blizzard,patternless are morph dominant over the hypo look stopping them expessing hypo but that donen't mean they can't pass it on ofcourse.


IF no one has bred a hypo super snow how did i get a super hypo baldy mack snow form the following pairing? 

Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost(hypo) X S.H.C.T.B


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

******* said:


> IF no one has bred a hypo super snow how did i get a super hypo baldy mack snow form the following pairing?
> 
> Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost(hypo) X S.H.C.T.B


You used a Super hypo carrottail baldy.That's hypo gene-(dominant). 

T_albino super snow X hypo type = ROUGHTLY 50%Mack snow HET T_albino,50%Mack snow hypo of strain HET T_albino.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

gazz said:


> You used a Super hypo carrottail baldy.That's hypo gene-(dominant).
> 
> T_albino super snow X hypo type = ROUGHTLY 50%Mack snow HET T_albino,50%Mack snow hypo of strain HET T_albino.


I don't understand. Are you saying that if I bred a super mack snow to a S.H.C.T.B I would get the following then?

100% Mack Snow Super Hypo?

As I got a Super Hypo Mack Snow and a Hypo Mack Snow from the Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost(Hypo) X S.H.C.T.B breeding


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

******* said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying that if I bred a super mack snow to a S.H.C.T.B I would get the following then?
> 
> 100% Mack Snow Super Hypo?
> 
> As I got a Super Hypo Mack Snow and a Hypo Mack Snow from the Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost(Hypo) X S.H.C.T.B breeding


Super snow X SHCTB = 50%mack snow,50%mack snow hypo.

By the sound of it you confused on what a Mack snow super hypo is.And a Mack snow super hypo super snow would be.

The super of the hypo trait has nothing to do with the super of what you get with mack snows. 

Dose your SUPER HYPO MACK SNOW have pure black eyes and no tangerine influance.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

gazz said:


> Super snow X SHCTB = 50%mack snow,50%mack snow hypo.
> 
> By the sound of it you confused on what a Mack snow super hypo is.And a Mack snow super hypo super snow would be.
> 
> ...


Yes he does have pure black eyes and no tangerine influance but he is deffenitly a Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost (Hypo). I though that if you breed a S.H.C.T.B X Super Snow you would get the following.

100% Hypo Mack Snows

Here is a picture of him.

















The babies both have normal eyes but one has spot on her head and body and the other doesn't have spots anywhere.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

******* said:


> Yes he does have pure black eyes and no tangerine influance but he is deffenitly a Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost (Hypo). I though that if you breed a S.H.C.T.B X Super Snow you would get the following.
> 
> 100% Hypo Mack Snows
> 
> ...


That's a T_albino super snow.That's the parent male.You got a mack hypo super hypo not coz of this male albino super snow but coz of the super hypo carrottail baldy.You get 100% mack from this type of breeding but coz of the hypo type female is't 50%mack snow/50%mack snow hypo type.It's a picture of the offspring i was refering too.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

gazz said:


> That's a T_albino super snow.The eye will be deep ruby red not black : victory:.So your SHCTB is a mack snow super hypo het T_albino.


His eyes look black to me. I purshased him as a Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost from a well know breeder in america. Here is a picture of the baby the has no spots.


















I posted a thread on here asking what i would get if a crossed a Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost X S.H.C.T.B. Here is the thread take a look.http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/93744-leo-genetics.html


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

******* said:


> His eyes look black to me. I purshased him as a Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost from a well know breeder in america. Here is a picture of the baby the has no spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That a (DARK)T_albino mack snow he/she is too young to express spots.So your Super hypo carrotail baldy female is HET T_albino.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

gazz said:


> That a (DARK)T_albino mack snow he/she is too young to express spots.So your Super hypo carrotail baldy female is HET T_albino.


She is now 3-4 weeks old and still has no spots. I can't get picture of her now cause my computer is broken.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok I'm confused now, I see contradicting info.

What is it possible to get from:

Mack Snow x Hypo

and

Supersnow x Hypo

Thanks!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Harrison said:


> Ok I'm confused now, I see contradicting info.
> 
> What is it possible to get from:
> 
> ...


To the biggest half of the peoples opinion it's.

Mack snow X hypo = 25%hypo,25%normal,25%mack snow,25%mack snow hypo.

Super snow X hypo = 50%mack snow,50%mack snow hypo.

But IMO i think there a single factor..double factor thing going on with the hypo gene.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

******* said:


> His eyes look black to me. I purshased him as a Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost from a well know breeder in america. Here is a picture of the baby the has no spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be a very dark albino snow but its definately not a super snow  super snows hatch out totally black, they dont have stripes at all


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> That might be a very dark albino snow but its definately not a super snow  super snows hatch out totally black, they dont have stripes at all


I know this isn't a super snow i wasn't saying it was but it isn't an albino either because it is now 3-4 weeks old and looks nothing like my albino mack snow.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pics posted for =.. i have no idea what they are lol


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> pics posted for .. i have no idea what they are lol


Thanks Nige. Do the baby still look like an albino mack snow? and Does the Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost's eye look Red?


----------

